# dvi on a single LCD [solved]

## darker

I have been searching these forums, google, and the mailing list, and I have yet to find information on how to get dvi working on a single monitor (plenty of info on dual displays  :Very Happy: ).  I am using the nvidia drivers and my video card is an NVidia FX 5200.  My monitor supports both dvi and analog cables. My xorg.conf is as follows:

```

# File generated by xorgconfig.

#

# Copyright 2004 The X.Org Foundation

#

# Permission is hereby granted, free of charge, to any person obtaining a

# copy of this software and associated documentation files (the "Software"),

# to deal in the Software without restriction, including without limitation

# the rights to use, copy, modify, merge, publish, distribute, sublicense,

# and/or sell copies of the Software, and to permit persons to whom the

# Software is furnished to do so, subject to the following conditions:

# 

# The above copyright notice and this permission notice shall be included in

# all copies or substantial portions of the Software.

# 

# THE SOFTWARE IS PROVIDED "AS IS", WITHOUT WARRANTY OF ANY KIND, EXPRESS OR

# IMPLIED, INCLUDING BUT NOT LIMITED TO THE WARRANTIES OF MERCHANTABILITY,

# FITNESS FOR A PARTICULAR PURPOSE AND NONINFRINGEMENT.  IN NO EVENT SHALL

# The X.Org Foundation BE LIABLE FOR ANY CLAIM, DAMAGES OR OTHER LIABILITY,

# WHETHER IN AN ACTION OF CONTRACT, TORT OR OTHERWISE, ARISING FROM, OUT OF

# OR IN CONNECTION WITH THE SOFTWARE OR THE USE OR OTHER DEALINGS IN THE

# SOFTWARE.

# 

# Except as contained in this notice, the name of The X.Org Foundation shall

# not be used in advertising or otherwise to promote the sale, use or other

# dealings in this Software without prior written authorization from

# The X.Org Foundation.

#

# **********************************************************************

# Refer to the xorg.conf(5x) man page for details about the format of 

# this file.

# **********************************************************************

# **********************************************************************

# Module section -- this  section  is used to specify

# which dynamically loadable modules to load.

# **********************************************************************

#

Section "Module"

# This loads the DBE extension module.

    Load        "dbe"     # Double buffer extension

# This loads the miscellaneous extensions module, and disables

# initialisation of the XFree86-DGA extension within that module.

    SubSection  "extmod"

      Option    "omit xfree86-dga"   # don't initialise the DGA extension

    EndSubSection

# This loads the font modules

    Load        "type1"

#    Load        "speedo"

    Load        "freetype"

#    Load        "xtt"

# This loads the GLX module

    Load       "glx"

# This loads the DRI module

#    Load       "dri"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Files section.  This allows default font and rgb paths to be set

# **********************************************************************

Section "Files"

# The location of the RGB database.  Note, this is the name of the

# file minus the extension (like ".txt" or ".db").  There is normally

# no need to change the default.

    RgbPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/rgb"

# Multiple FontPath entries are allowed (which are concatenated together),

# as well as specifying multiple comma-separated entries in one FontPath

# command (or a combination of both methods)

# 

# 

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/CID/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/local/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/Speedo/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/TrueType/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/freefont/"

# The module search path.  The default path is shown here.

#    ModulePath "/usr/X11R6/lib/modules"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Server flags section.

# **********************************************************************

Section "ServerFlags"

# Uncomment this to cause a core dump at the spot where a signal is 

# received.  This may leave the console in an unusable state, but may

# provide a better stack trace in the core dump to aid in debugging

#    Option "NoTrapSignals"

# Uncomment this to disable the <Crtl><Alt><Fn> VT switch sequence

# (where n is 1 through 12).  This allows clients to receive these key

# events.

#    Option "DontVTSwitch"

# Uncomment this to disable the <Crtl><Alt><BS> server abort sequence

# This allows clients to receive this key event.

#    Option "DontZap"

# Uncomment this to disable the <Crtl><Alt><KP_+>/<KP_-> mode switching

# sequences.  This allows clients to receive these key events.

#    Option "Dont Zoom"

# Uncomment this to disable tuning with the xvidtune client. With

# it the client can still run and fetch card and monitor attributes,

# but it will not be allowed to change them. If it tries it will

# receive a protocol error.

#    Option "DisableVidModeExtension"

# Uncomment this to enable the use of a non-local xvidtune client. 

#    Option "AllowNonLocalXvidtune"

# Uncomment this to disable dynamically modifying the input device

# (mouse and keyboard) settings. 

#    Option "DisableModInDev"

# Uncomment this to enable the use of a non-local client to

# change the keyboard or mouse settings (currently only xset).

#    Option "AllowNonLocalModInDev"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Input devices

# **********************************************************************

# **********************************************************************

# Core keyboard's InputDevice section

# **********************************************************************

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier   "Keyboard1"

    Driver   "kbd"

# For most OSs the protocol can be omitted (it defaults to "Standard").

# When using XQUEUE (only for SVR3 and SVR4, but not Solaris),

# uncomment the following line.

#    Option     "Protocol"      "Xqueue"

    Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

# Specify which keyboard LEDs can be user-controlled (eg, with xset(1))

#    Option   "Xleds"      "1 2 3"

#    Option "LeftAlt"     "Meta"

#    Option "RightAlt"    "ModeShift"

# To customise the XKB settings to suit your keyboard, modify the

# lines below (which are the defaults).  For example, for a non-U.S.

# keyboard, you will probably want to use:

#    Option "XkbModel"    "pc105"

# If you have a US Microsoft Natural keyboard, you can use:

#    Option "XkbModel"    "microsoft"

#

# Then to change the language, change the Layout setting.

# For example, a german layout can be obtained with:

#    Option "XkbLayout"   "de"

# or:

#    Option "XkbLayout"   "de"

#    Option "XkbVariant"  "nodeadkeys"

#

# If you'd like to switch the positions of your capslock and

# control keys, use:

#    Option "XkbOptions"  "ctrl:swapcaps"

# These are the default XKB settings for Xorg

#    Option "XkbRules"    "xorg"

#    Option "XkbModel"    "pc105"

#    Option "XkbLayout"   "us"

#    Option "XkbVariant"  ""

#    Option "XkbOptions"  ""

#    Option "XkbDisable"

    Option "XkbRules"   "xorg"

    Option "XkbModel"   "pc104"

    Option "XkbLayout"   "us"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Core Pointer's InputDevice section

# **********************************************************************

Section "InputDevice"

# Identifier and driver

    Identifier   "Mouse1"

    Driver   "mouse"

    Option "Protocol"    "Auto"

    Option "Device"      "/dev/input/mouse0"

    Option "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

# Mouse-speed setting for PS/2 mouse.

#    Option "Resolution"   "256"

# When using XQUEUE, comment out the above two lines, and uncomment

# the following line.

#    Option "Protocol"   "Xqueue"

# Baudrate and SampleRate are only for some Logitech mice. In

# almost every case these lines should be omitted.

#    Option "BaudRate"   "9600"

#    Option "SampleRate"   "150"

# Emulate3Buttons is an option for 2-button Microsoft mice

# Emulate3Timeout is the timeout in milliseconds (default is 50ms)

#    Option "Emulate3Buttons"

#    Option "Emulate3Timeout"    "50"

# ChordMiddle is an option for some 3-button Logitech mice

#    Option "ChordMiddle"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Other input device sections 

# this is optional and is required only if you

# are using extended input devices.  This is for example only.  Refer

# to the xorg.conf man page for a description of the options.

# **********************************************************************

#

# Section "InputDevice" 

#    Identifier  "Mouse2"

#    Driver      "mouse"

#    Option      "Protocol"      "MouseMan"

#    Option      "Device"        "/dev/mouse2"

# EndSection

#

# Section "InputDevice"

#    Identifier "spaceball"

#    Driver     "magellan"

#    Option     "Device"        "/dev/cua0"

# EndSection

#

# Section "InputDevice"

#    Identifier "spaceball2"

#    Driver     "spaceorb"

#    Option     "Device"        "/dev/cua0"

# EndSection

#

# Section "InputDevice"

#    Identifier "touchscreen0"

#    Driver     "microtouch"

#    Option     "Device"        "/dev/ttyS0"

#    Option     "MinX"          "1412"

#    Option     "MaxX"          "15184"

#    Option     "MinY"          "15372"

#    Option     "MaxY"          "1230"

#    Option     "ScreenNumber"  "0"

#    Option     "ReportingMode" "Scaled"

#    Option     "ButtonNumber"  "1"

#    Option     "SendCoreEvents"

# EndSection

#

# Section "InputDevice"

#    Identifier "touchscreen1"

#    Driver     "elo2300"

#    Option     "Device"        "/dev/ttyS0"

#    Option     "MinX"          "231"

#    Option     "MaxX"          "3868"

#    Option     "MinY"          "3858"

#    Option     "MaxY"          "272"

#    Option     "ScreenNumber"  "0"

#    Option     "ReportingMode" "Scaled"

#    Option     "ButtonThreshold"       "17"

#    Option     "ButtonNumber"  "1"

#    Option     "SendCoreEvents"

# EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Monitor section

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of monitor sections may be present

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier  "My Monitor"

# HorizSync is in kHz unless units are specified.

# HorizSync may be a comma separated list of discrete values, or a

# comma separated list of ranges of values.

# NOTE: THE VALUES HERE ARE EXAMPLES ONLY.  REFER TO YOUR MONITOR'S

# USER MANUAL FOR THE CORRECT NUMBERS.

    HorizSync   31.5 - 64.3

#    HorizSync   30-64         # multisync

#    HorizSync   31.5, 35.2    # multiple fixed sync frequencies

#    HorizSync   15-25, 30-50  # multiple ranges of sync frequencies

# VertRefresh is in Hz unless units are specified.

# VertRefresh may be a comma separated list of discrete values, or a

# comma separated list of ranges of values.

# NOTE: THE VALUES HERE ARE EXAMPLES ONLY.  REFER TO YOUR MONITOR'S

# USER MANUAL FOR THE CORRECT NUMBERS.

    VertRefresh 50-70

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Graphics device section

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of graphics device sections may be present

# Standard VGA Device:

Section "Device"

    Identifier   "Standard VGA"

    VendorName   "Unknown"

    BoardName   "Unknown"

# The chipset line is optional in most cases.  It can be used to override

# the driver's chipset detection, and should not normally be specified.

#    Chipset   "generic"

# The Driver line must be present.  When using run-time loadable driver

# modules, this line instructs the server to load the specified driver

# module.  Even when not using loadable driver modules, this line

# indicates which driver should interpret the information in this section.

    Driver     "vga"

# The BusID line is used to specify which of possibly multiple devices

# this section is intended for.  When this line isn't present, a device

# section can only match up with the primary video device.  For PCI

# devices a line like the following could be used.  This line should not

# normally be included unless there is more than one video device

# intalled.

#    BusID      "PCI:0:10:0"

#    VideoRam   256

#    Clocks   25.2 28.3

EndSection

# Device configured by xorgconfig:

Section "Device"

    Identifier  "nVidia Inc. GeForce 5200FX"

    Driver      "nvidia"

    VideoRam    131072

    Option "AllowGLXWithComposite" "true"

    Option "RenderAccel" "true"

    # Insert Clocks lines here if appropriate

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Screen sections

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of screen sections may be present.  Each describes

# the configuration of a single screen.  A single specific screen section

# may be specified from the X server command line with the "-screen"

# option.

Section "Screen"

    Identifier  "Screen 1"

    Device      "nVidia Inc. GeForce 5200FX"

    Monitor     "My Monitor"

    DefaultDepth 24

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       8

        Modes       "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       16

        Modes       "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       24

        Modes       "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# ServerLayout sections.

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of ServerLayout sections may be present.  Each describes

# the way multiple screens are organised.  A specific ServerLayout

# section may be specified from the X server command line with the

# "-layout" option.  In the absence of this, the first section is used.

# When now ServerLayout section is present, the first Screen section

# is used alone.

Section "ServerLayout"

# The Identifier line must be present

    Identifier  "Simple Layout"

# Each Screen line specifies a Screen section name, and optionally

# the relative position of other screens.  The four names after

# primary screen name are the screens to the top, bottom, left and right

# of the primary screen.  In this example, screen 2 is located to the

# right of screen 1.

    Screen "Screen 1"

# Each InputDevice line specifies an InputDevice section name and

# optionally some options to specify the way the device is to be

# used.  Those options include "CorePointer", "CoreKeyboard" and

# "SendCoreEvents".

    InputDevice "Mouse1" "CorePointer"

    InputDevice "Keyboard1" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

# Section "DRI"

#    Mode 0666

# EndSection

Section "Extensions"

   Option "Composite" "true"

EndSection

```

----------

## thewally

Simply use dvi cable as rgb cable? 

What's the problem?

I got a nvidia GeForce 6800GT, with 1 DVI and 1 RGB; and a 19" Samsung LCD Monitor, with 1 DVI and 1 RGB.

I can connect video card to monitor, with DVI or RGB cable, and it works... Simply switch the cable.

No Xorg configuration needed.

----------

## darker

Doesn't work for me.  I press the button to switch from analog to digital, and it never switches.  If I unplug the analog cable completely and leave only the DVI cable connected, I get a black screen.

----------

## darker

nobody?

----------

## Cintra

I'm interested in your post, as I might well be in the same situation in the next day or two with my Gainward FX 5200, and a Samsung 930bf which is on its way. Have you thought that the cable might be defect?

Mvh

----------

## sevo

Every card with a VGA+DVI configuration I have ever come across defaulted to a mirrored setup, where both connectors show the same image without any further configuration. 

That is, your card should at least show a image on the DVI connected panel during BIOS bootup, regardless of your Linux and X config. 

If it doesn't, it is most likely to be a DVI-A/DVI-D mismatch. DVI is capable of carrying analog (DVI-A) or digital (DVI-D) monitor signals, or both (DVI-I), but lower end cards often do only one or the other on their DVI connector - a DVI-A only panel obviously won't work on a DVI-D only card and vice versa.

Sevo

----------

## Cintra

Thanks for that useful info.. 

have checked that at least the Gainward FX5200 has DVI-I ('29-pin combined' ref.  the spec. - the additional adapter plug has 24-pins, so I'm crossing fingers) - the Samsung 930bf has DVI-D (24-pin digital DVI) - hopefully the DVI 24-pin M-M cable I ordered will mate these two ok..

----------

## Cintra

 *darker wrote:*   

> nobody?

 

Is yours the XFX Geforce FX 5200 (or Gainward)? 

If so it has DVI-I - question is which LCD model you have?

Mvh

----------

## darker

The card is made by gigabyte, not xfx.  It does not have DVI-I.  I am using a samsung syncmaster 730b LCD.  An image does show up for BIOS etc., so I know it is not a bad cable.

EDIT: The video card does have DVI-I.

----------

## Cintra

Might be able to help you more tomorrow when my 930bf turns up..  :Wink: 

Btw, I found a good page on your card at http://tw.giga-byte.com/VGA/Products/Products_GV-N52128DE.htm

mvh

----------

## darker

Upon digging up the manuals, my video card has DVI-I and my monitor has DVI-D.  Is there any way to get these to play nicely with one another?

----------

## Cintra

 *darker wrote:*   

> Upon digging up the manuals, my video card has DVI-I and my monitor has DVI-D.  Is there any way to get these to play nicely with one another?

 I think thats pretty normal, having checked out a few graphic cards. Will let you know how mine works out.

----------

## sevo

 *darker wrote:*   

> Upon digging up the manuals, my video card has DVI-I and my monitor has DVI-D.  Is there any way to get these to play nicely with one another?

 

That is the normal and good configuration, where the card will drive any monitor with a DVI interface, whether analog or digital - the only thing to watch out for is that you use a DVI-D cable...

A couple of cards are VGA+DVI-A only (essentially a fraud by cheapskate OEMs, done to print DVI on the box by the mere virtue of soldering a DVI connector to the one and only VGA head), and many entry level cards are VGA+DVI-D only, as most current chipsets already provide one analog and one digital head (or rather, two digital heads, but only a RAMDAC for one of them) without further effort, so that that is the cheapest dual-head configuration that can be wrought out of a chipset without adding an extra RAMDAC.

Sevo

PS: As far as Geforce 5200 cards are concerned - I remember that the nvidia X driver could not handle the DVI-D output on one no-name card I installed about two years ago, but I can't tell whether that was a general problem, nor whether it was solved in later drivers.

----------

## Al Al Cool J

I have an FX5200 and a DVI monitor both at home and the office.  I think you need to add the following to the "nVidia Inc. GeForce 5200FX" "Device" section 

```
        Option      "ConnectedMonitor"    "DFP"
```

That's what tells the nvidia driver to use DVI.

The other possibly relevant entry in the "Device" section that I have and you don't is:

```
        BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"
```

----------

## darker

 *Al Al Cool J wrote:*   

> I have an FX5200 and a DVI monitor both at home and the office.  I think you need to add the following to the "nVidia Inc. GeForce 5200FX" "Device" section 
> 
> ```
>         Option      "ConnectedMonitor"    "DFP"
> ```
> ...

 

Those two lines were what did it.  Thanks!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Cintra

The first line was enough for me.. thanks for the tip Al Al Cool J  :Smile: 

The only problem I had was finding my way around the Samsung 930bf adjustment buttons!

What kind of nutter designed those I can't imagine

mvh

----------

## rbu

I also added these two lines to my xorg-config, but I have the following problem with my setup (gainward 5200, dvi monitor): 

When the monitor is off while X is starting, I do not get any image when I switch on the screen after X finished loading. If I have the monitor switched on, it works fine.

Any idea, anyone?

--robert

----------

## przeuj

The monitor should be on when X is being turned on. That is because nvidia module is trying to figure out what vertical and horizontal refresh rates you monitor can handle. This is done via EDID thing.

----------

